# Blood pact...



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok so im thinking about doing 500pts of either blood pact or just traitor guard but how would I do the rules, would I just use the imperial guard codex and do the stuff GW did here or make my own up. In addition what type of models would I use? just guard with spikey bits? 
Thanks for the help


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, the army list thing is a bit of a problem, as the Lost and the Damned codex no longer is valid... The IG army list would probably be the best, or if you feel like using something with a little more punch, variation and lower model count: Witch Hunters!

As for the models, you can use the Cadians a a basis, maybe with some Catatchan bits as well, mixed with bits from the WFB Chaos marrauder sprues. Or in the case that you'll do Nurgle, use some zombie sprue bits as well. You have a myriade of options.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah I think that would be good. Maybe a chaos undivided force. With some cool looking gear, and chaos icons. I will probably start this army when I get some more money as GW has made me have a less bulgy wallet.


----------

